# Gang Vows Death Revenge Against Maimonides Ambulance Employees



## 46Young (May 30, 2012)

Brooklyn NY:

As per the article, an ambulance from FDNY 911 Participating Member Maimonides Hospital struck and killed a motorcyclist on 5/26. If the sources are credible, the motorcyclist was a gang member, and the gang has vowed to kill EMS employees for that hospital. This wasn't from the NYPD, but allegedly from Maimonides EMS employees. This is not clear. Anyway, here's the article:

http://www.boroparkscoop.com/2012/0...e-against-maimonides-ambulance-employees.html


----------



## TB 3541 (May 30, 2012)

Wait, so an ambulance traveling code 3 hit and killed a motorcyclist and didn't know it?


----------



## 46Young (May 30, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Wait, so an ambulance traveling code 3 hit and killed a motorcyclist and didn't know it?



I'm not sure what you mean - where does it say that they didn't know they hit the motorcyclist?


----------



## Aidey (May 30, 2012)

I looked around and found a few articles from more well known news sources. No one reported it was a hit an run. It sounds like the ambulance was going through a red light, when the motorcyclist went around the car stopped in front of him and entered the intersection. No news sources other than the one in the link above have reported any gang threats.


----------



## EMTFozzy (Jun 1, 2012)

Well did the guy do as most do see an ambulance and not stop and continuing to go?


----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 1, 2012)

46Young said:


> I'm not sure what you mean - where does it say that they didn't know they hit the motorcyclist?



If it they knew that they had struck a motorcyclist, why was there a call to 911, and why did police arrive on scene to 'discover' a motorcyclist down and have to call for a medic truck if the original ambulance had stopped on scene? I mean, I guess that maybe the truck was disabled, but I find that unlikely because I'm guessing it was a medium-duty rig. Not trying to argue, just stating what I observed.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 1, 2012)

EMTFozzy said:


> Well did the guy do as most do see an ambulance and not stop and continuing to go?



*Allegedly,the motorcyclist went around stopped traffic and got plowed, as per the comments.

This is why we're taught to clear each lane one by one until we're through the intersection. I've prevented many accidents using this method, far too many to count. It's that important.*


----------



## 46Young (Jun 1, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> If it they knew that they had struck a motorcyclist, why was there a call to 911, and why did police arrive on scene to 'discover' a motorcyclist down and have to call for a medic truck if the original ambulance had stopped on scene? I mean, I guess that maybe the truck was disabled, but I find that unlikely because I'm guessing it was a medium-duty rig. Not trying to argue, just stating what I observed.



Sorry, my eyes must have played tricks on me. I re-read the article, and it sounds like the collision happened, and the ambulance just kept going. Either that's the case, or the writer of the article just wrote it that way out of ignorance, and the crew called it in over the radio and had a second bus show up with the RMP. IDK


----------

